# Sunroof and roof rack



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

Ok, I'm buying a car that has a sunroof. I'm wondering how loud is it going to be with a roof rack installed. I know it will be louder with the bike on top, but how about normal everyday driving? What are your thoughts thanks


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Depends on the roof rack. WHen I run the non aero Thule or Yak bars, it's very noisy. I recently converted both of my cars over to the Yak Whispbars and I almost think they are quieter than no bars at all. They do something to the airflow over the sunroof on my BMW wagon, and it's quieter. Seriously, I'm not kidding. 

Now that probably has something to do with the configuration of the car roof etc..., but these things are seriously quiet.

J.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

I have the stock roof rack on my Tacoma and an aftermarket sunroof. I don't really notice a difference in noise when my kayak is up there. Never put a bike up there though.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you want to know how loud the RACK is or the rack and the bike?

J.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a standard Thule rack on my BMW 330i, and I don't bother using the sunroof as the rack makes the airflow very weird and louder than normal. With bike racks and/or snowboard racks on there it's even worse.  It's not unbearable or anything. It's like having one of your side windows open with lots of air rushing in, whereas it's very quiet and non-windy without the rack on top. Having said that, I don't actually think I would use the sunroof very much even if I didn't have the rack on there. Living in NC I want to run the A/C and stay out of the sun as much as possible in the summer.


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for the imput, I'm thinking of just getting a hitch mounted rack. It would only be 100 bucks plus the rack. I would be using the sunroof all the time, I live in ny so the weather permits me to keep it open while I drive. I priced out thule and yak racks, I don't think they are worth the money


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

There is no roof noise with a hitch rack and you won't drive your bike into a low overhang either.

That all said, sunroofs are overrated. Seriously so. It's like putting a Jacuzzi tub into the new house you build. Everyone thinks you need one, and it's helpful on resale (modern master bath...) but no one ever uses them.

J.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Justin Credible said:


> Ok, I'm buying a car that has a sunroof. I'm wondering how loud is it going to be with a roof rack installed. I know it will be louder with the bike on top, but how about normal everyday driving? What are your thoughts thanks


Get a rack that you can remove so you only listen to the noise when your bike is on.
Get a SeaSucker... Case Closed:


----------

